# Co-Amoxiclav 500/125mg



## spin (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Maz

Sorry, but I have another question for you. I finished my 7 day course of amoxicillin this morning but the bronchitis is still hanging around and I now have a UTI as well - confirmed by GP this afternoon. I've now been presribed a 7 day course of Co-Amoxiclav 500/125mg but am concerned as the leaflet says it should only be prescribed if the benefit to the patient is considered to be greater than the possible effects on the fetus. 

I had ET on Tuesday with OTD on 6 May...

Worried now I shouldn't be taking it   

Many thanks once again...

Spin x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

These are fine to take too. They have a broader spectrum of action so should clear the residual infection for you. Better to clear that up rather than let it develop into a more serious chest infection.

Maz x


----------



## spin (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you...


----------

